# Temperatur-Anzeige auf der G19



## lokker (29. März 2012)

Hi, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Programm oder einer App für die G19 die mir CPU und GPU Temperaturen anzeigt. Bis jetzt habe ich nur Testversionen wie LCDHost oder Everest Ultimate gefunden die ca 30 Tage halten und SysMon hab ich nicht zum laufen bekommen. 
Kennt jemand vll ein einfaches Programm dafür?


----------



## echterman (30. März 2012)

schau mal hier:http://eot-clan.net/probleme/1813-temperatur-fuer-g19.html

vielleicht hilft das. die beschreiben wie man das im everest einstellt...

mfg da echterman


----------



## lokker (31. März 2012)

danke für die antwort, aber so wie ich das gelesen habe geht das leider nur mit der Ultimate Edition von Everest, die leider nur für 30 Tage läuft. Mit der kostenlosen Version habe ich keine Einstellmöglichkeit zur Anzeige auf der Tastatur gefunden.


----------



## echterman (31. März 2012)

hab hier was gefunden in einem anderen forum was für dich interessant sein könnte. das zitat ist der interssante part.
link zum forum: http://www.computerf...7858152570c5717



> ich habe selber die G19 (geislte Tastatur ever)
> und um auf deine Frage zurück zu kommen...
> 
> Die Antwort all deiner Probleme lautet Aida64, damit kannst du ganz individuell einstellen, was du sehen möchtest, die Größe, die Farbe und sogar die Position...
> ...



probier das mal. er hat nicht geschrieben das er ne ultimate bezahl version hat und der download link für zu chip.de zur normalen version von Aida64.


----------



## lokker (31. März 2012)

Bei Chip steht rechts an der Seite das es leider auch nur für 30 Tage ist. Aber ganz unten wird ein kostenloses Programm empfohlen, HWiNFO32 heißt es. Hab da alle Einstellungen zur Anzeige gefunden.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, wäre sonst nie darauf gestoßen.


----------



## echterman (1. April 2012)

lokker schrieb:


> Bei Chip steht rechts an der Seite das es leider auch nur für 30 Tage ist. Aber ganz unten wird ein kostenloses Programm empfohlen, HWiNFO32 heißt es. Hab da alle Einstellungen zur Anzeige gefunden.
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, wäre sonst nie darauf gestoßen.



sry hatte das mit den 30 tagen übersehen. hatte nur den link überprüft das er auch auf chip.de geht. aber ist doch schön wenn es jetzt klapt.

vielleicht kannst du noch nen download link zu HWiNFO32 poste und eventuell die einstellungen beschreiben die du eventuell machen musstest damit das läuft.

mfg da echterman


----------



## lokker (1. April 2012)

Jo falls das noch jemand braucht, runtergeladen habe ich es bei Chip: http://www.chip.de/d...2_32302923.html.

1 .In dem Programm selber geht man dann oben auf Sensors (gelber Button mit weißem Blitz). 

[attachment=12577:schritt 1.png]


2. Daraufhin öffnet sich ein neues Fenster und dort klickt man unten auf Conifgure.
[attachment=12578:schritt 2.png]

 3. Es erscheint dann ein neues Fenster mit einer Liste von allen möglichen Sachen wie CPU-Auslastung, Temperaturen usw. Da klickt man dann auf das was man möchte und setzt unten in dem Kasten Logitech LCD einen hacken. Bei Screen 1, und die restlichen Sachen wie Zeile, Schriftgröße usw (alles im selben Kasten) einstellen und schon hat man alles drauf.
[attachment=12579:schritt 3.png]


----------



## Araeyllia (17. Mai 2012)

moin, 




habe lange nach einer Sensoranzeige für die G19 gesucht und durch Dich eine für mich perfekte Lösung gefunden 




Aber nach jedem Systemstart werden meine eingestellten Werte wieder auf null gesetzt?! muss jedes mal meine anzuzeigenden Sensoren neu zuschalten.

Was kann man da machen?




mfg


----------

